# Westland Lysander in Action



## v2 (Oct 18, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRYCx_G25ro_


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool... It's good to see one land. 


how many partisans or downed pilots were thrilled sh!tless to see a Lysander pay a visit?

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool video! 

I imagine that there were about as many happy to see the Lysander as there were people happy to see the Catalina. "Thrilled sh!tless" is probably not an overexaggeration.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 14, 2010)

A bit better quality video, is a different source than the one used by "bomberguy"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTnZGWk4by8_


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice one Charles ! Wonder what engine soundtrack they used though? The Lysander is fairly quiet on idle and at landing speed, and certainly doesn't sound like a fleet of multi-engined bombers !!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 17, 2010)

No idea what was the effect added in that italian newsreel, in any case dont worry, this one is ( i think ) more realistic, 3 minutes clip of 1941 with sound but without out commentary and with teh correct aspect ratio, thing that some videos of Bomberguy havent.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2igva9s7Vc_


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Excellent ! Thanks CB !


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 18, 2010)

Great, thanks for sharing, guys.


----------

